# Question for the VIN gurus...



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

What's up, people!

Some of you might have read that I've been having an overheating problem and I got to thinking that my radiator might not be enough to support the big block that I'm using. Can you guys crack my VIN number coding and tell me what it means?

23 7177Z106719

Thanks guys! 

...and if you come out to Cali, there's a beer in it for you!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You have a tempest or lemans. All gto's start with 242. Biggest engine in tempest or lemans was a 326.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

5hundo said:


> What's up, people!
> 
> Some of you might have read that I've been having an overheating problem and I got to thinking that my radiator might not be enough to support the big block that I'm using. Can you guys crack my VIN number coding and tell me what it means?
> 
> ...


2 = Pontiac
37 = Tempest LeMans
17 = 2 door hardtop
7 = 1967
Z = Fremont, Ca Assembly Plant
106719 = sequential production line number.

There you have it.

mac


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

SANDU002 said:


> You have a tempest or lemans. All gto's start with 242. Biggest engine in tempest or lemans was a 326.


I'm not sure a Radiator designed for a 326 small block would be enough for a 455...

...and that's the best case scenario! There were smaller engine options...


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey SANDU,
When you wanna go to Cali and collect that beer? :rofl:

mac:cheers


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> 2 = Pontiac
> 37 = Tempest LeMans
> 17 = 2 door hardtop
> 7 = 1967
> ...


Is there any way to tell what engine my specific car was given at the factory? I know the VIN doesn't give that info but are there any archieves from the Fremont plant that might have that info?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

5hundo said:


> Is there any way to tell what engine my specific car was given at the factory? I know the VIN doesn't give that info but are there any archieves from the Fremont plant that might have that info?


Your best source would be PHS, Pontiac Historical Services.
PHS Historic Services

For a few bucks, send them your VIN number and you will get back a packet of information that includes:

Copy of the original order sheet. This will tell you exactly how your car was equipped when it left the factory.
Copy of the original invoice.
Name of the dealership where the car was delivered.
Build and delivery dates.
Technical specs
Historical data
Photos from your specific model year.

I got one of these 13 yrs ago when I got my car. Pretty amazing stuff.

mac


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Your best source would be PHS, Pontiac Historical Services.
> PHS Historic Services
> 
> For a few bucks, send them your VIN number and you will get back a packet of information that includes:


Thanks for that link! I'll have to do that, for sure. 

I'm thinking that I might have to invest in a beefier radiator to support the bigger engine. A few of my friends are telling me that this OEM radiator should be fine but I've done everthing I know how to do in order to get the temp down to an accepatable level. I replaced the stat with a 160 and I replaced the clutched fan with a flex fan (just in case the fan clutch was out). After that didn't work, I installed an electric fan but the temps will still creep up afte about 30 minutes of idle. I was about to replace the radiator hoses with some old-fashioned rubber ones because someone told me those decorative radiator hoses restrict flow but I don't know if that would be enough to make a difference...

...Well, this is why it's a "project" car.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

make sure you have an acceptable sized pulley on your water pump. Otherwise, go drop some coin on a radiator that will keep her cool.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a 455 in a 66 GTO years back....never could keep it cool...check the plates on the water pump housing, and make sure you have a good hi-flow water pump also. There are a lot of reasons why your car may be running hot. It could be as obvious as a bad t-stat....or...as strange as getting improper air flow through the radiator/engine compartment dur to an open "custom" hood scoop.....trouble shooting is the key here. Start with the basics, and go from there... E


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

5hundo said:


> Thanks for that link! I'll have to do that, for sure.
> 
> I'm thinking that I might have to invest in a beefier radiator to support the bigger engine. A few of my friends are telling me that this OEM radiator should be fine but I've done everthing I know how to do in order to get the temp down to an accepatable level. I replaced the stat with a 160 and I replaced the clutched fan with a flex fan (just in case the fan clutch was out). After that didn't work, I installed an electric fan but the temps will still creep up afte about 30 minutes of idle. I was about to replace the radiator hoses with some old-fashioned rubber ones because someone told me those decorative radiator hoses restrict flow but I don't know if that would be enough to make a difference...
> 
> ...Well, this is why it's a "project" car.


Ummmm, one thing that you didn't mention, and one of the most basic: maybe the radiator itself has some blockage and is restricting the coolant flow.

mac


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Ummmm, one thing that you didn't mention, and one of the most basic: maybe the radiator itself has some blockage and is restricting the coolant flow.
> 
> mac


When the engine was B&B'd, we had the radiator cored. It should be as effective as it ever was. 

Maybe the water pump and/or pulley is the culprit...

...or the decorative hoses.


----------

